# Tv Lg  42lb5800 no prende y led standby apagado.



## angeldeescorpion (Oct 16, 2020)

Mucho gusto! Mi tv Lg  42lb5800 no prende ni siquiera la luz de standby, revisé y tiene voltaje hasta el filtro de 450 Volt todo se ve bien, no tengo voltaje de 3,3 en standby ni el de 12 ni 24 V, de hecho ningun voltaje que vaya a la main. No hay ningún capacitor en corto ni resistencia abierta, los Mosfet no están en corto, alguien tiene el diagrama de la placa fuente o sabe de donde nace el problema? Adjunto integrados que juegan un papel en la fuente standby.

Adjunto imágenes de fuente de alimentación.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 17, 2020)

¿El voltaje stand-by lo estás midiendo con la mainboard conectada a la fuente? Esto es importante saberlo, porque si la mainboard tiene un corto en la línea de stand-by ese voltaje se va a caer cuando la mainboard esté conectada, pero si el voltaje te aparece con la mainboard desconectada, entonces ya sabes que es la mainboard la que te está haciendo caer el voltaje.

¿Qué voltaje específicamente tienes en el filtro principal?


----------



## angeldeescorpion (Oct 17, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿El voltaje stand-by lo estás midiendo con la mainboard conectada a la fuente? Esto es importante saberlo, porque si la mainboard tiene un corto en la línea de stand-by ese voltaje se va a caer cuando la mainboard esté conectada, pero si el voltaje te aparece con la mainboard desconectada, entonces ya sabes que es la mainboard la que te está haciendo caer el voltaje.
> 
> ¿Qué voltaje específicamente tienes en el filtro principa


Mucho gusto! Te explico con mas detalle: he reparado bastantes televisores pero ninguno con este tipo de falla, La fuente siempre la mido con el main desconectado buscando el voltaje de standby pero en esta placa no aparece ninguno. Esta placa tiene un integrado de 16 pines que es el que oscila con dos mosfet, el integrado en si no aparece en internet pero si uno identico a el, este es el FA5760N, creo que el problema viene de alli porque a las salidas de los diodos que entregan los voltajes al final del transformador solo me entregan 1,5 volts, por lo que no deben estar oscilando los mosfet pero estos están bien, porque no miden corto. Al pin 1 del integrado le llegan 180 volts app y al drain del mosfet le llegan 250 volts app, saludos


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 17, 2020)

¿La red eléctrica domiciliaria en tu país es de 110v o 220v?

En mi país es de 220v, y al menos en el pin 1 de IC101 deberías tener cerca de 200v en condiciones normales.

En una ocasión tuve un problema igual al tuyo (no tenía ningún voltaje, ni siquiera stand-by), y en mi caso lo solucioné después de revisar bien visualmente la placa, que tenía D103 reventado como ves en la foto (llegó a desaparecer de la placa) y cambié los condensadores C112, C116 y C119.

Después de cambiarlos, me percaté que el voltaje en el pin 1 de IC101 pasó de los 178v que tenía cuando presentaba la falla, a los cerca de 200v que debería entregar normalmente. Después de eso, me percaté que entregaba todos los voltajes del secundario con normalidad. Ojalá te sirva como referencia.

Suerte.


----------



## angeldeescorpion (Oct 17, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿La red eléctrica domiciliaria en tu país es de 110v o 220v?
> 
> En mi país es de 220v, y al menos en el pin 1 de IC101 deberías tener cerca de 200v en condiciones normales.
> 
> ...



Ooh, muchisimas gracias, revisaré ese detalle de inmediato, le aviso cualquier conclusion 

Tiene una imagen mas amplia de ese integrado? porque el diodo en mi caso lo tiene aunque mide 122 en la escala de diodos en ambos sentidos.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 17, 2020)

angeldeescorpion dijo:


> Ooh, muchisimas gracias, revisaré ese detalle de inmediato, le aviso cualquier conclusion
> 
> Tiene una imagen mas amplia de ese integrado? porque el diodo en mi caso lo tiene aunque mide 122 en la escala de diodos en ambos sentidos.


¿Me hablas del integrado o del diodo? Mejor hablemos con la posición de los componentes en la placa .

IC101 es un FA6A01
D103 es un 1N4148W (típico diodo switching, pero en formato SMD).


----------



## angeldeescorpion (Oct 17, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿Me hablas del integrado o del diodo? Mejor hablemos con la posición de los componentes en la placa .
> 
> IC101 es un FA6A01
> D103 es un 1N4148W (típico diodo switching, pero en formato SMD).


disculpe jejejejje, es que el diodo 103 esta en su lugar pero este me marca 122 en la prueba de diodos, al enchufar la fuente en la salida del diodo conectado al pin gate del mosfet me varia elvoltaje de 10 a 500 voltios a cada segundo, es normal eso?, no se como dar mas detalles, mi tv se alimenta con 220v 
Queria pedirle una foto mas amplia de todo el circuito que rodea al integrado FA6A01 y si es posible de toda la placa, para comparar soldaduras y conexiones porque al parecer la placa es la misma, saludos


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 17, 2020)

D103 te mide eso, porque tiene unas resistencias en paralelo, quizás en tu caso está bien.

Parte por lo más simple, que es cambiar los condensadores C112, C116 y C119. Son componentes que suelen fallar bastante en las fuentes conmutadas, y además filtran el voltaje de alimentación para IC101 y otras etapas del primario. 

Hazlo y ve si hay cambios.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 17, 2020)

A falta de diagrama adjunto la información que tengo sobre las tensiones de la fuente.

Por aquí mencionan que hay una fuente de poder que es similar:





						TV LED LG 42LB5800 parpadea imagen y queda negro
					

Es la etapa anterior dosmetros!, ahí adjunto una imagen del capacitor del cual les hablo.  La fuente es muy parecida, pero por EJ: en la fuente de la imagen el T101 tiene 2 entradas y el T101 de mi fuente tiene 4 y es otro modelo!, pero es muy parecido...  otra diferencia es que el capacitor en...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## angeldeescorpion (Oct 17, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> D103 te mide eso, porque tiene unas resistencias en paralelo, quizás en tu caso está bien.
> 
> Parte por lo más simple, que es cambiar los condensadores C112, C116 y C119. Son componentes que suelen fallar bastante en las fuentes conmutadas, y además filtran el voltaje de alimentación para IC101 y otras etapas del primario.
> 
> Hazlo y ve si hay cambios.


verificare esos capacitores, le aviso

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 17, 2020



D@rkbytes dijo:


> A falta de diagrama adjunto la información que tengo sobre las tensiones de la fuente.
> 
> Por aquí mencionan que hay una fuente de poder que es similar:
> 
> ...


Muchísimas gracias


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 17, 2020)

angeldeescorpion dijo:


> verificare esos capacitores, le aviso
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 17, 2020
> 
> ...


No midas capacitancia ni nada, sólo cámbialos.

Suerte.


----------



## angeldeescorpion (Oct 17, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> No midas capacitancia ni nada, sólo cámbialos.
> 
> Suerte.


Los acabo de cambiar por unos nuevos que tengo, ya que tengo una caja llena de capacitores, lo bueno es que apareció al menos un pequeño voltaje en la salida del transformador pero es de 3v y en la patilla de standby llegan 0,10v ni se acerca a los 3,3v, pero observe que en paralelo al diodo D103 aparece escrito ZD102 pero no hay ningún zener ahí, tiene algo que ver?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 17, 2020



angeldeescorpion dijo:


> Los acabo de cambiar por unos nuevos que tengo, ya que tengo una caja llena de capacitores, lo bueno es que apareció al menos un pequeño voltaje en la salida del transformador pero es de 3v y en la patilla de standby llegan 0,10v ni se acerca a los 3,3v, pero observe que en paralelo al diodo D103 aparece escrito ZD102 pero no hay ningún zener ahí, tiene algo que ver?


otro detalle es que estos diodos
D105 213.0V
D106 18.30V
D107 18.30V
D111 195.20V
ZD103 18.80V
ZD104 14.60V

no tienen los voltajes que salen por defecto en la hoja de datos tecnicos que me dio el usuario
D@rkbytes sino que voltajes muchísimo menores​


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 17, 2020)

angeldeescorpion dijo:


> Los acabo de cambiar por unos nuevos que tengo, ya que tengo una caja llena de capacitores, lo bueno es que apareció al menos un pequeño voltaje en la salida del transformador pero es de 3v y en la patilla de standby llegan 0,10v ni se acerca a los 3,3v, pero observe que en paralelo al diodo D103 aparece escrito ZD102 pero no hay ningún zener ahí, tiene algo que ver?


No te preocupes, ahí no va ningún zener. Las placas a veces llevan ubicaciones con componentes que no montan, ya que en otras versiones o revisiones, sí los utilizan, pero acá no es el caso.


----------



## angeldeescorpion (Oct 17, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> No te preocupes, ahí no va ningún zener. Las placas a veces llevan ubicaciones con componentes que no montan, ya que en otras versiones o revisiones, sí los utilizan, pero acá no es el caso.


Por si no vio el mensaje se lo vuelvo a enviar 
otro detalle es que estos diodos
D105 213.0V
D106 18.30V
D107 18.30V
D111 195.20V
ZD103 18.80V
ZD104 14.60V

no tienen los voltajes que salen por defecto en la hoja de datos tecnicos que me dio el usuario

@D@rkbytes sino que voltajes muchísimo menores​


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 18, 2020)

Por si acaso, repasa soldaduras, sobre todo en los elementos de potencia y oscilación (pines del chopper, MOSFET, etc).

Mide voltajes en todos los pines de IC101 y los anotas acá.

Me da la impresión que tu falla es una tontera, ya que en el pin 1 tienes el mismo voltaje que yo tenía en IC101 y yo pensando que había que cambiarlo, cuando nunca fue necesario.


----------



## angeldeescorpion (Oct 18, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Por si acaso, repasa soldaduras, sobre todo en los elementos de potencia y oscilación (pines del chopper, MOSFET, etc).
> 
> Mide voltajes en todos los pines de IC101 y los anotas acá.
> 
> Me da la impresión que tu falla es una tontera, ya que en el pin 1 tienes el mismo voltaje que yo tenía en IC101 y yo pensando que había que cambiarlo, cuando nunca fue necesario.


Pienso lo mismo que es una falla simple pero dificil de encontrar, lo que hice fue comprar la placa por mercadolibre aca en Chile esta económica,  30 dólares me costo, me llega entre el martes y viernes, lo que hare sera comparar componentes hasta dar con el dañado y aprovechar de ver si el tv prende con la nueva fuente.


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 18, 2021)

Hola, refloto este tema para dar cuenta de cómo repare esta fuente en mi caso, para que así vamos tomando conocimiento acumulado que le sirva a otros usuarios del foro.

Modelo del TV: 42LB5610 (pero usa la misma fuente del thread, EAX65423701)
Síntoma: No enciende, no hay led de stand-by, no responde a órdenes de encendido. Equipo totalmente muerto.

Inspección visual: Tras sacar la tapa, me llevé la sorpresa de mi vida, ya que jamás me había topado con un TV que tuviera tantos insectos, no tengo idea en qué lugar específico habrá estado, pero el cliente dijo que "le había dejado de funcionar hace tiempo". Quizás estuvo guardado meses o años en una bodega y se infestó de insectos o quizás siempre tuvo insectos y funcionó así hasta que falló (me inclino más por esto último por lo que me pillé más adelante).

Resulta que como verán en las fotos, no me atreví a conectar nada hasta que primero se hiciera una limpieza profunda en el TV, por lo que tras uso de guantes y mascarilla, se sopló el TV y luego se limpió con alcohol todas las tarjetas hasta visualizar mejor el panorama antes de tomar mediciones.

Tras la limpieza, me di cuenta que sólo tenía 295v en el filtro principal C610, pero ningún voltaje en el secundario (3.5v, 12v y 24v). Estas mediciones fueron tomadas sin la mainboard conectada y como verán, al no tener stand-by, ya me hizo suponer que a lo menos había un problema en la fuente.

Mi sorpresa llegó al desmontar la fuente para llevarla a mi banco y ver que habían insectos por el lado pistas que llegaron a quedar pegados en el primario  .



Ese compa ya está muerto, nomás no le han avisado .






Bueno, sigamos. Partí del supuesto que IC101 no estaba enviando oscilación a los MOSFET, por lo que tenía un problema allí o al menos en un componente cercano a él, y me percaté que midiendo componentes cercanos a ese integrado, Q104 estaba en corto. Era un transistor con marcaje "KEY", del que no encontré ninguna referencia, pero en un foro ruso subieron una parte del esquemático en base a ingeniería inversa y gracias a eso vi que no era nada más que un simple transistor NPN por lo que lo reemplacé con un MMBT2222A.

Tras volver a probar el TV y cruzando los dedos para que no haya fallado IC101 (ya que no lo iba a encontrar si no tenía placas para destripar), vi que seguía sin tener voltajes en el secundario, ni siquiera stand-by. Seguí revisando la placa y me fijé que había un diodo zener en posición ZD104 (1N5245B) y que se conectaba a la base del transistor que había cambiado. Este diodo zener estaba con fugas, lo cual confirmé tras medirlo fuera de la placa.

Después de reemplazar el diodo zener y al conectar la fuente ahora sí tenía el voltaje de stand-by (3.5v) y al simular la orden de encendido, los voltajes de 12v y 24v aparecieron bien, y además el PFC se elevó a los 390v que debe hacer normalmente, por lo que ya di la fuente por reparada.

Después de montar la fuente en el TV y esperando que los benditos insectos no hayan carcomido los chip COF de la pantalla, esperé que todo estuviera bien y para mi fortuna así fue, el TV quedó reparado y salvo esos 2 componentes (Q104 y ZD104) no tenía ninguna otra falla. Algo sorprendente para la cantidad de insectos que hubo que sacar.

Ojalá le sirva de referencia a alguien y sigamos sumando conocimiento con esta fuente de la que por el momento no hay diagrama disponible.


----------

